# Grid Iron This Friday?



## frequentflier

I am craving some hot wings


----------



## Bann

Oooh!    Me, too!

Count us in.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## bcp




----------



## mamaof1

Love their sandwiches - might have to come out for this one.


----------



## Baja28

Hmmmm..... They have good nacho's.  Maybe I'll slide down there.


----------



## vraiblonde

mamaof1 said:


> Love their sandwiches





Baja28 said:


> They have good nacho's.



The standout is the homemade potato chips with blue cheese dip.  My stars....


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> The standout is the homemade potato chips with blue cheese dip.  My stars....




AND!  I don't even like blue cheese!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> The standout is the homemade potato chips with blue cheese dip.  My stars....



Major fat pills, but ....OH ....SO ....GOOD!


----------



## libby

I've gotten the impression that most of you are pretty discerning about your food.  Therefore, you can't mean Gridiron Grill in Callaway, can you?  It's so close to me that I would love to meet some of you, but I think you _must_ mean someplace else.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> The standout is the homemade potato chips with blue cheese dip.  My stars....



And they are vegetarian.    Not vegan thou.  

It's a working Friday for us.  But I'll check with the giant.


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> I've gotten the impression that most of you are pretty discerning about your food.  Therefore, you can't mean Gridiron Grill in Callaway, can you?  It's so close to me that I would love to meet some of you, but I think you _must_ mean someplace else.



It's mostly about the people for us.  But Gridiron is okay - wings and chips with blue cheese dip sounds like dinner to me.


----------



## frequentflier

libby said:


> I've gotten the impression that most of you are pretty discerning about your food.  Therefore, you can't mean Gridiron Grill in Callaway, can you?  It's so close to me that I would love to meet *some* of you, but I think you _must_ mean someplace else.



And who of us would you not like to meet?


----------



## Gilligan

libby said:


> I've gotten the impression that most of you are pretty discerning about your food.  Therefore, you can't mean Gridiron Grill in Callaway, can you?  It's so close to me that I would love to meet some of you, but I think you _must_ mean someplace else.



I haven't been there in over a year, probably more, but their food was just fine before. Has it changed?  It happens.....


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> And who of us would you not like to meet?


----------



## bcp

frequentflier said:


> And who of us would you not like to meet?



I think she means me.
 but since I have to work till 5 friday, wouldnt get back home till 5:30, and then even if I just slowed down past the driveway and let panlady jump through the window as I headed down, Im still looking at about an hour and a half to get there (with good traffic) so, best I could do would be 7. and, as we all know, there are a good deal of aging people that show up and bedtimes come pretty quick after that.

 I guess I will just take the Panlady to the steak house down here.

 come to think of it, the child started drivers ed as required by state law yesterday, we have to drop her off at 6 and pick her at 9, so for the next couple weeks not sure how it will work.. 
 I guess I can send panlady by herself next week while I do the child running.


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> It's *mostly about the people for us. * But Gridiron is okay - wings and chips with blue cheese dip sounds like dinner to me.


----------



## libby

vraiblonde said:


> It's mostly about the people for us.  But Gridiron is okay - wings and chips with blue cheese dip sounds like dinner to me.



So it is Gridiron Grill, then??  Geez, I just might make it up there!  I'm no connoisseur (did I spell that right?) but the one time I went there did not set me on fire.
I'm hoping to meet Vrai, Bann, Larry, Psy and Tilted, and a few others whose names escape me.  Love their opinions and how well informed they are.  What time to you all start arriving?
My dh is probably going to roll his eyes when I say I want to meet the forumites, but he just might join me.  At least if we're together, I won't have to worry about anyone giving him a sugar packet.


----------



## kwillia

libby said:


> At least if we're together, I won't have to worry about anyone giving him a sugar packet.


That won't stop slotpuppy... he's such a slot...


----------



## frequentflier

libby said:


> So it is Gridiron Grill, then??  Geez, I just might make it up there!  I'm no connoisseur (did I spell that right?) but the one time I went there did not set me on fire.
> I'm hoping to meet *Vrai, Bann, Larry, Psy and Tilted*, and a few others whose names escape me.  Love their opinions and how well informed they are.  What time to you all start arriving?
> My dh is probably going to roll his eyes when I say I want to meet the forumites, but he just might join me.  At least if we're together, I won't have to worry about anyone giving him a sugar packet.


----------



## libby

frequentflier said:


>



There, there, FF.  I did say that there were others...


----------



## frequentflier

libby said:


> There, there, FF.  I did say that there were others...


----------



## slotpuppy

kwillia said:


> That won't stop slotpuppy... he's such a slot...



I was going to write my number on a ketchup packet just for you, but I might not now.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotpuppy said:


> I was going to write my number on a ketchup packet just for you, but I might not now.



Can I have a mayonaise packet instead?


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can I have a mayonaise packet instead?



You can have a relish packet.


----------



## libby

HE SAID YES!!!
My dh said he would join me this Friday and I can come meet you guys!
He did roll his eyes at the idea that I want, or need to find friends on an internet forum, but...hey, what the heck!


----------



## Gilligan

Might make this one...been a while.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> Might make this one...been a while.



Such a long way for you to travel tho, isn't it?   lol....


I've never been to the GridIron.  Might have to make this one.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Such a long way for you to travel tho, isn't it?   lol....
> 
> 
> I've never been to the GridIron.  Might have to make this one.



You say that in jest, perhaps...but its not often we make the long journey all the way to the far distant reaches of Rt. 249...to that mystical place they call "Callaway".


----------



## frequentflier

Gilligan said:


> You say that in jest, perhaps...but its not often we make the long journey all the way to the far distant reaches of Rt. 249...to that mystical place they call "Callaway".



It would be great to see you, Gilligan and you're lovely sidekick, too!


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> Such a long way for you to travel tho, isn't it?   lol....
> 
> 
> I've never been to the GridIron.  Might have to make this one.



If you like wings, you'll love it!  They have awesome wings!


----------



## PsyOps

libby said:


> HE SAID YES!!!
> My dh said he would join me this Friday and I can come meet you guys!
> He did roll his eyes at the idea that I want, or need to find friends on an internet forum, but...hey, what the heck!



You tell Mr. DH to just get those eyes straight in his eye sockets.  This is serious business meeting and greeting.  

That's okay.... bcp will set him straight.


----------



## Gilligan

frequentflier said:


> It would be great to see you, Gilligan and you're lovely sidekick, too!



We had our first "night out" since her accident back in November, just last weekend. She's got a major case of cabin fever and she's ready to rock that walker!

We went to Rick's new restaurant last weekend. Food was excellent..we'll have to put his place on the rotation this summer..when the deck is open..and the pool.


----------



## frequentflier

Gilligan said:


> We had our first "night out" since her accident back in November, just last weekend. She's got a major case of cabin fever and she's ready to rock that walker!
> 
> We went to Rick's new restaurant last weekend. Food was excellent..we'll have to put his place on the rotation this summer..when the deck is open..and the pool.



Where is that?


----------



## Gilligan

frequentflier said:


> Where is that?



The old Torpedo Grill...Dennis Point Marina.  The owners remodeled the heck out of the place and now Rick Toth has taken it over.

Rick's Riverside Restaurant | St. Mary's County MD Tourism


It's a 15 minute leisurely putt in the Whaler from our dock,,,about the same as Courtney's or Scheible's actually.  About a 20-25-minute drive by car though...


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> We went to Rick's new restaurant last weekend. Food was excellent..we'll have to put his place on the rotation this summer..when the deck is open..and the pool.



Absolutely!  And Reluctant Navigator as well.


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> Absolutely!  And *Reluctant Navigator *as well.



St Patty's Day 2012


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Absolutely!  And Reluctant Navigator as well.



Yup!!


----------



## Gilligan

frequentflier said:


> St Patty's Day 2012



We missed it...Judi not quite up to the strain yet.


----------



## frequentflier

Gilligan said:


> We missed it...Judi not quite up to the strain yet.



2012...when we met you!!


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> We had our first "night out" since her accident back in November, just last weekend. She's got a major case of cabin fever and she's ready to rock that walker!
> 
> We went to Rick's new restaurant last weekend. Food was excellent..we'll have to put his place on the rotation this summer..when the deck is open..and the pool.



Oh, gosh - that's right!  She's made remarkable progress.     Well if she can make it out this week, we'd love it!


----------



## MMDad

I'll try to get there for a little while, but can't stay too long if I do. But only if the hotties all give me hugs again. No Gilligan, you are not one of the hotties.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> I'll try to get there for a little while, but can't stay too long if I do. But only if the hotties all give me hugs again. No Gilligan, you are not one of the hotties.



Oh Lord... You have turned into the new Italian Scallion with these damn hugs...


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> Oh Lord... You have turned into the new Italian Scallion with these damn hugs...



Except that I don't pretend to be all righteous and holy. I freely and openly admit that it's all about contact with some beautiful women.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> Except that I don't pretend to be all righteous and holy. I freely and openly admit that it's all about contact with some beautiful women.



You also don't, um, take liberties.  That's a plus.  

Although I described you the other day as a 7th grade pervert and next time I see you I'll tell you why.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> You also don't, um, take liberties.  That's a plus.
> 
> Although I described you the other day as a 7th grade pervert and next time I see you I'll tell you why.



Okay --- I think? Do I want to know?


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> Okay --- I think? Do I want to know?



Yes, because you'll laugh.


----------



## jazz lady

If I didn't have another obligation Friday night, I'd stop by.  If you're not in the mood for wings, try the Black Diamond steak.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> *You also don't, um, take liberties*.  That's a plus.
> 
> Although I described you the other day as a 7th grade pervert and next time I see you I'll tell you why.



Has he been back to a meet and greet?


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Has he been back to a meet and greet?



Yep.  We's a charmin' bunch.


----------



## libby

vraiblonde said:


> You also don't, um, take liberties.  That's a plus.
> 
> Although I described you the other day as a 7th grade pervert and next time I see you I'll tell you why.



There are perverts at these Meet and Greets?  Don't say another word about it, this is exactly why my husband doesn't want me meeting people online!


----------



## GWguy

libby said:


> There are perverts at these Meet and Greets?  Don't say another word about it, this is exactly why my husband doesn't want me meeting people online!



Naw, good group of people.


However, if you see one take out a flashlight, you might want to cover up.


----------



## PsyOps

GWguy said:


> Naw, good group of people.
> 
> 
> However, if you see one take out a flashlight, you might want to cover up.



You ruined it!


----------



## Baja28

libby said:


> There are perverts at these Meet and Greets?  Don't say another word about it, this is exactly why my husband doesn't want me meeting people online!


What's YOUR definition of "_pervert_"??


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> There are perverts at these Meet and Greets?  Don't say another word about it, this is exactly why my husband doesn't want me meeting people online!



Because....you can't meet perverts at work or a bar or a yoga class?

Anyway, I was just teasing him about the pervert part.  He's not a groper or overt ogler.  It's not like we're Auto Zone or anything.


----------



## ICit

vraiblonde said:


> Because....you can't meet perverts at work or a bar or a yoga class?
> 
> Anyway, I was just teasing him about the pervert part.  He's not a groper or overt ogler.  It's not like we're *Auto Zone *or anything.



........  ...enn:


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> What's YOUR definition of "_pervert_"??



Italian Scallion with a flashlight.


----------



## libby

vraiblonde said:


> Because....you can't meet perverts at work or a bar or a yoga class?
> 
> Anyway, I was just teasing him about the pervert part.  He's not a groper or overt ogler.  It's not like we're Auto Zone or anything.



I was just teasing about believing they were actually perverts.


----------



## Gilligan

MMDad said:


> No Gilligan, you are not one of the hotties.



Rats.

:kicksrock:


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> I was just teasing about believing they were actually perverts.



Good, because we only do that at private parties.  







Kidding!  Kidding!


----------



## bcp

Gilligan said:


> Rats.
> 
> :kicksrock:



dont feel bad, Ive met him a few times now and I never got a hug from him either, he's just a prude like that. Wants to pretend hes all religious and stuff and like it would be wrong.
 you know the type.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I might swing by for a few minutes. It's been a long time since I've seen you guys.


----------



## bcp

What time do you all figure on this get together breaking up?


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> What time do you all figure on this get together breaking up?



I'm good for about two hours before my ADHD kicks in.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> .  It's not like we're Auto Zone or anything.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> I'm good for about two hours before my ADHD kicks in.



What time you all figure on being there, trying to figure out if its worth me showing up around 6:30ish or not.

 You know I like to sit off in a corner with sunglasses and scope out the new people so I can come online and pretend to know things about them.


----------



## Baja28

bcp said:


> What time you all figure on being there, trying to figure out if its worth me showing up around 6:30ish or not.
> 
> You know I like to sit off in a corner with sunglasses and scope out the new people so I can come online and pretend to know things about them.


:lance/mabus:


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> :lance/mabus:



mousebaby.
 nobody would have ever guessed.


----------



## RoseRed

Save_a_Horse said:


> Lance will not be in attendance; howeva sum1 unk by proxy may be? Y`all won`t have a clue. U`ll neva figure it out, neva have, neva will. Have a Gr8 time. V knows where Lance will be, but that`s privy info btwn 2 only. **



Nobody cares.


----------



## Gilligan

Save_a_Horse said:


> don`t give a .... about yr meets.



That..and round trip airfare from Mobile is gettin' pretty steep these days.


----------



## Gilligan

Save_a_Horse said:


> Actually it would possibly b frm PNS, closer.  Mobile sux.
> 
> Course may already b in VA?    hm?



I use Mobile all the time...every other month or so. I like it better than Gulfport..

Pensacola?..meh.


----------



## MMDad

Save_a_Horse said:


> I'm going to show up! I'll be the guy in the corner masturbating.


----------



## bcp

> Originally Posted by Save_a_Horse View Post
> don`t give a .... about yr meets.



 A woman scorned,,

 oh wait...


----------



## libby

GWguy said:


> Naw, good group of people.
> 
> 
> However, if you see one take out a flashlight, you might want to cover up.



Can't say I've ever had a problem being the object of....flashlights, so I guess it's all good.


----------



## PsyOps

libby said:


> Can't say I've ever had a problem being the object of....flashlights, so I guess it's all good.



It'll happen when you least suspect it.  These Friday-Nighters are very devious.


----------



## GWguy

PsyOps said:


> It'll happen when you least suspect it.  These Friday-Nighters are very devious.



They're not called 'Friday Night Heathens' for nothing....


----------



## slotpuppy

The wife and I will be there tomorrow unless the cold she has gets worse and she starts to feel like crap tomorrow.


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> The wife and I will be there tomorrow unless the cold she has gets worse and she starts to feel like crap tomorrow.



The 2X hot wings will knock the crap out of any cooties that are trying to invade her body!


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> The wife and I will be there tomorrow unless the cold she has gets worse and she starts to feel like crap tomorrow.



OMG I'm catching a cold.


----------



## Vince

frequentflier said:


> The 2X hot wings will knock the crap out of any cooties that are trying to invade her body!


I have only been able to do the 1X and they are hot hot hot.


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> The 2X hot wings will knock the crap out of any cooties that are trying to invade her body!



No chit!  Those cooties will run like hell the second the waitress sets those napalm bombs on the table.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> No chit!  Those cooties will run like hell the second the waitress sets those napalm bombs on the table.



Son #2 uses Tabasco on practically everything...puts it on like gravy and sops up the remainder. Yet those wings made him cry like a gurl...


----------



## slotpuppy

frequentflier said:


> The 2X hot wings will knock the crap out of any cooties that are trying to invade her body!


 The wife just told me this morning that I gave her cooties and thats why she was sick.


migtig said:


> OMG I'm catching a cold.



Well dont kiss my wife and you should be fine. :shrug:


----------



## MichelleLea

Hubby and I will try to be there too.  What times tho? We don't close till 6:00.


----------



## GWguy

MichelleLea said:


> Hubby and I will try to be there too.  What times tho? We don't close till 6:00.



People arrive at all times.  6 should be fine.  Most arrive 5-5:30.  Wander across the street when you can!


----------



## migtig

slotpuppy said:


> The wife just told me this morning that I gave her cooties and thats why she was sick.
> 
> 
> Well dont kiss my wife and you should be fine. :shrug:



I already did, that's why I'm sick.


----------



## slotpuppy

migtig said:


> I already did, that's why I'm sick.



Where was I at? I would have made a video if I had known.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Where was I at? I would have made a video if I had known.



I wanna see it also.....


----------



## MMDad

Looks like I'm out. Dad duty. Maybe next week.


----------



## Baja28

I'm out.  Something came up....


----------



## Foxhound

Wow!


----------



## Gilligan

We're in..for sure.


----------



## MMDad

Baja28 said:


> I'm out.  Something came up....



You can bring him.


----------



## Baja28

MMDad said:


> You can bring him.


  Mikey don't go that way!


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> We're in..for sure.



Like like!  I can't wait to see Judi!

And you, too, I suppose....


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Like like!  I can't wait to see Judi!



I'm gonna bet she shows up with only her new cane and no walker... Such a show off...


----------



## MMDad

Baja28 said:


> *I'm out. * Something came up....





Baja28 said:


> Mikey don't go that way!



This isn't your coming out thread? When you said "I'm out" I assumed it meant you were finally "out."


----------



## frequentflier

So Far I have: 
Gilligan +1
Bann
Foxhound
Vrai
Michelle Lea +1
GW Guy
Libby +1
Vince 
ICit
FF
Slot +1 (?)
Mig + Giant (?)

I talked to Greg at GridIron and reserved the back tables for 20. Please post or send a pm if anything changes!


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> So Far I have:
> Gilligan +1
> Bann
> Foxhound
> Vrai
> Michelle Lea +1
> GW Guy
> Libby +1
> Vince
> ICit
> FF
> Slot +1 (?)
> Mig + Giant (?)
> 
> I talked to Greg at GridIron and reserved the back tables for 20. Please post or send a pm if anything changes!



im more on the maybe side.... dont know when i will get home...
didnt get home till after 6 last night.... and still have to take care of the pups

if all seats are taken... i will just sit on someones lap...


----------



## bcp

ICit said:


> if all seats are taken... i will just sit on someones lap...



Im in, save me the last chair, just in case someone comes after me.


----------



## slotpuppy

frequentflier said:


> So Far I have:
> Gilligan +1
> Bann
> Foxhound
> Vrai
> Michelle Lea +1
> GW Guy
> Libby +1
> Vince
> ICit
> FF
> Slot +1 (?)
> Mig + Giant (?)
> 
> I talked to Greg at GridIron and reserved the back tables for 20. Please post or send a pm if anything changes!


Can I be seated away from foxhound? He may try and kiss me again and you know how that goes. One kiss leads to two kisses which leads to heavy petting and so on.........................


----------



## Baja28

MMDad said:


> This isn't your coming out thread? When you said "I'm out" I assumed it meant you were finally "out."


Oh crap!  
I get the coveted  for that one!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I might swing by for a few minutes. It's been a long time since I've seen you guys.





frequentflier said:


> So Far I have:
> Gilligan +1
> Bann
> Foxhound
> Vrai
> Michelle Lea +1
> GW Guy
> Libby +1
> Vince
> ICit
> FF
> Slot +1 (?)
> Mig + Giant (?)
> 
> I talked to Greg at GridIron and reserved the back tables for 20. Please post or send a pm if anything changes!



I would say you can remove me from the list, but I didn't make the list so never mind  I get the hint


----------



## MMDad

slotpuppy said:


> Can I be seated away from foxhound? He may try and kiss me again and you know how that goes. One kiss leads to two kisses which leads to heavy petting and so on.........................



How will you sit on his lap if you aren't near him?


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> You also don't, um, take liberties.  That's a plus.



I wasn't aware that was an option. Figured it would get me a kick in the 

But now that I know.....


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> Im in, save me the last chair, just in case someone comes after me.



.....   I will wear the special   just in case


----------



## PsyOps

frequentflier said:


> So Far I have:
> Gilligan +1
> Bann
> Foxhound
> Vrai
> Michelle Lea +1
> GW Guy
> Libby +1
> Vince
> ICit
> FF
> Slot +1 (?)
> Mig + Giant (?)
> 
> I talked to Greg at GridIron and reserved the back tables for 20. Please post or send a pm if anything changes!



I'm in with a doubtful +1.


----------



## PsyOps

slotpuppy said:


> Can I be seated away from foxhound? He may try and kiss me again and you know how that goes. One kiss leads to two kisses which leads to heavy petting and so on.........................



 That's not how I remember it.  I have pictures.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Big B & I will try and make it 



SoMDGirl42 said:


> I would say you can remove me from the list, but I didn't make the list so never mind  I get the hint



Not sure what it means that people are liking this comment


----------



## slotpuppy

MMDad said:


> How will you sit on his lap if you aren't near him?


I can only sit on bcp's lap or he will get jealous


PsyOps said:


> That's not how I remember it.  I have pictures.



I never saw any pics, so I dont think they exist.


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> I can only sit on bcp's lap or he will get jealous
> 
> 
> I never saw any pics, so I dont think they exist.



Pssst,
 Foxhound, Facebook.


 dont tell, I dont want people to know.


----------



## slotpuppy

bcp said:


> Pssst,
> Foxhound, Facebook.
> 
> dont tell, I dont want people to know.



I am not friends with them on FB, so I didnt see them.


----------



## vraiblonde

slotpuppy said:


> I am not friends with them on FB, so I didnt see them.



Don't worry!  I copied it and sent it viral.  Made a little YouTube video parody and everything.  They'll be calling you from Fox and Friends any time.


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> I am not friends with them on FB, so I didnt see them.



why not? because he is semi straight?

 heterophobe


----------



## slotpuppy

bcp said:


> why not? because he is semi straight?
> 
> heterophobe



I only have 3 FB friends, you socki and wr.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> Not sure what it means that people are liking this comment



That means I've been placed in the pile with Mamatutu and I'm not welcome. Duh


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That means I've been placed in the pile with Mamatutu and I'm not welcome. Duh



I'm sure it was just a goof!


----------



## Gilligan

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That means I've been placed in the pile with Mamatutu and I'm not welcome. Duh



I seriously doubt that. It's been my (albeit, limited) experience that the forum meet-greets are where everyone sheds the "interwebz personas" and gets along like a bunch of 4-H campers.


----------



## Bann

slotpuppy said:


> Can I be seated away from foxhound? He may try and kiss me again and you know how that goes. One kiss leads to two kisses which leads to heavy petting and so on.........................





Back off slot!


----------



## bcp

Gilligan said:


> I seriously doubt that. It's been my (albeit, limited) experience that the forum meet-greets are where everyone sheds the "interwebz personas" and gets along like a bunch of 4-H campers.



except me.
 I still introduce my self like this
 Hi, Im bcp, you're not an illegal gay are you?


----------



## PsyOps

slotpuppy said:


> I am not friends with them on FB, so I didnt see them.



Well, I didn't post them.  I respect your privacy.












Until you piss me off

I'd be glad to email them to you.


----------



## PsyOps

slotpuppy said:


> I only have 3 FB friends, you socki and wr.



I'll be your friend


----------



## Roman

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That means I've been placed in the pile with Mamatutu and I'm not welcome. Duh


Sensitive much?


----------



## MichelleLea

I may bring 1 more.  So hubby, myself and coworker.  If I can make the long walk across the parking lot. Lol


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm sure it was just a goof!


Wroong


Gilligan said:


> I seriously doubt that. It's been my (albeit, limited) experience that the forum meet-greets are where everyone sheds the "interwebz personas" and gets along like a bunch of 4-H campers.



And wrong again. 




I do appreciate the PM explanation.


----------



## Hank




----------



## slotpuppy

PsyOps said:


> I'll be your friend



Send me a request and I dont care if you post the pics of me.


----------



## Gilligan

SoMDGirl42 said:


> And wrong again.
> 
> .



Well..OK..how about "most" of us get along, then?


----------



## PsyOps

slotpuppy said:


> Send me a request and I dont care if you post the pics of me.



PM me your whole name so I know how to find you.


----------



## Bann

I think if someone has a bone to pick with someone- the Friday Nighter threads OR Meet & Greets are not the venue.  

We do not get together & scrap or quarrel.  It's best to address that chit someplace else.  We really are a drama free group.


----------



## GWguy

Bann said:


> I think if someone has a bone to pick with someone- the Friday Nighter threads OR Meet & Greets are not the venue.
> 
> We do not get together & scrap or quarrel.  It's best to address that chit someplace else.  *We really are a drama free group*.



Not entirely.


Lots of drama when guys kiss each other or sit in each others laps.  At least there is the next day on the forums....


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> I think if someone has a bone to pick with someone- the Friday Nighter threads OR Meet & Greets are not the venue.
> 
> We do not get together & scrap or quarrel.  It's best to address that chit someplace else.  We really are a drama free group.



Let me expand on that:

Therefore it would be best if those who've made an enemy of someone in the core group stayed away.  Online squabbling is one thing - we put that crap aside.  But when you've done something personally to one of us, I'd just as soon you do not come and make them not enjoy their evening.

There are a number of people on here who, if they started showing up on Friday nights, I would find other ways to occupy that time.


----------



## slotpuppy

GWguy said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> 
> Lots of drama when guys kiss each other or sit in each others laps.  At least there is the next day on the forums....



I guess you feel left out, maybe I will sit in your lap tonight.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Let me expand on that:
> 
> Therefore it would be best if those who've made an enemy of someone in the core group stayed away.  Online squabbling is one thing - we put that crap aside.  But when you've done something personally to one of us, I'd just as soon you do not come and make them not enjoy their evening.
> 
> There are a number of people on here who, if they started showing up on Friday nights, I would find other ways to occupy that time.


----------



## GWguy

slotpuppy said:


> I guess you feel left out, maybe I will sit in your lap tonight.



Uh..... no.... that's ok.  I'm fine.   Thanx.   Really...  don't trouble yourself.


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> 
> Lots of drama when guys kiss each other or sit in each others laps.  At least there is the next day on the forums....



Well yeah-  or the drama when bcp & I  dance on the tables to Lady Gaga.


----------



## slotpuppy

Bann said:


> Well yeah-  or the drama when bcp & I  dance on the tables to Lady Gaga.



Now I want to see that one.


----------



## Bann

slotpuppy said:


> Now I want to see that one.


 
 Bad romance


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Uh..... no.... that's ok.  I'm fine.   Thanx.   Really...  don't trouble yourself.



You have no idea what you're missing.


----------



## Hank

Ok... Here is the itinerary.... I am going to pick up Mamakookoo (Mama, keep the guns at home) and SoMdGirl and we are going to roll by to pick up frequentflier and some dog food for Apollo, because next stop is Vrai's to pack her into the car. We will then head over to Grid Iron and before we go in, BCP and I will punch each other in the ####ing face. Once the parking lot festivities are over we can head in and meet up with ItalianScallion who will already be on his bar stool preaching to all the young big busted waitresses while swinging his giant flashlight. Once we get his attention and when Tigg finally shows up due to lack of direction, we can all sit around, drink an adult beverage together while conference calling to shores of Alabama and Vrai's next ex-husband, Lance!


Sound like a plan?


----------



## frequentflier

Hank said:


> Ok... Here is the itinerary.... I am going to pick up Mamakookoo (Mama, keep the guns at home) and SoMdGirl and we are going to roll by to pick up frequentflier and some dog food for Apollo, because next stop is Vrai's to pack her into the car. We will then head over to Grid Iron and before we go in, BCP and I will punch each other in the ####ing face. Once the parking lot festivities are over we can head in and meet up with ItalianScallion who will already be on his bar stool preaching to all the young big busted waitresses while swinging his giant flashlight. Once we get his attention and when Tigg finally shows up due to lack of direction, we can all sit around, drink and adult beverage together while conference calling to shores of Alabama and Vrai's next ex-husband, Lance!
> 
> 
> Sound like a plan?



So you're joining us tonight?


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Ok... Here is the itinerary.... I am going to pick up Mamakookoo (Mama, keep the guns at home) and SoMdGirl and we are going to roll by to pick up frequentflier and some dog food for Apollo, because next stop is Vrai's to pack her into the car. We will then head over to Grid Iron and before we go in, BCP and I will punch each other in the ####ing face. Once the parking lot festivities are over we can head in and meet up with ItalianScallion who will already be on his bar stool preaching to all the young big busted waitresses while swinging his giant flashlight. Once we get his attention and when Tigg finally shows up due to lack of direction, we can all sit around, drink an adult beverage together while conference calling to shores of Alabama and Vrai's next ex-husband, Lance!
> 
> 
> Sound like a plan?


Sounds like drama llama ding dong to me!


----------



## lovinmaryland

How is the seafood at this place?  No meat on Fridays for me.


----------



## Misfit

lovinmaryland said:


> No meat on Fridays for me.


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> Ok... Here is the itinerary.... I am going to pick up Mamakookoo (Mama, keep the guns at home) and SoMdGirl and we are going to roll by to pick up frequentflier and some dog food for Apollo, because next stop is Vrai's to pack her into the car. We will then head over to Grid Iron and before we go in, BCP and I will punch each other in the ####ing face. Once the parking lot festivities are over we can head in and meet up with ItalianScallion who will already be on his bar stool preaching to all the young big busted waitresses while swinging his giant flashlight. Once we get his attention and when Tigg finally shows up due to lack of direction, we can all sit around, drink an adult beverage together while conference calling to shores of Alabama and Vrai's next ex-husband, Lance!
> 
> 
> Sound like a plan?



 I nominate Hank for SOMD.COM entertainment director.

 the parties we will have.


----------



## PsyOps

GWguy said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> 
> Lots of drama when guys kiss each other or sit in each others laps.  At least there is the next day on the forums....



And FLASHLIGHTS!  Can't forget about FLASHLIGHTs!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Misfit said:


>



Gotta take a day off ya know


----------



## MJ

Save_a_Horse said:


> decisions, decisions, decisions. She aint asked for my fon # yet, even though it`s restricted/unlisted etc.
> 
> sounds more like a l8 evenin "Nite Dear, sleep tite don`t let the bedbugs bit". j/k  Dang Apollo chill plz. Ya gotta pee, ok, don`t have a dang fit now. U wake her up, we`ll have hell to pay.  OMG.
> 
> In any event, y`all have a Gr8 time, it`s still early in the day.....doesn`t have to be a commercial flight either.
> 
> make a decision, b/c weather doesn`t look too favorable for tomorrow. 36542



wtf?


----------



## bcp

wtf?


----------



## Bay_Kat

bcp said:


> wtf?



That is way beyond creepy now


----------



## MJ

Save_a_Horse said:


> it was a comment silly. gosh, have you no sense of humor @ all? not fussin, k. geeze y`all always *ass*ume the worst. Dang. Let her decide/answer, k.
> 
> If you have other inside pertinent info to provide to this user, then plz go 4 it. It`ll b no fuss. Way 2 bizzy 4 games.
> 
> She(`ll) read it, she knows how to comprehend the comment, k.



I have a great sense of humor.  You are not funny. You're a perfect example of how weak our mental health system is.


----------



## Misfit

Bay_Kat said:


> That is way beyond creepy now




You say creepy...Lance say's Romantic. :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Save_a_Horse said:


> 2 hell w/it, if she replies fine, if not, she`ll have all you nosey asses to thank.
> 
> Adults make sound decisions, dumazzes remain as they always shall. *Clueless*.
> 
> make sure u quote the posts quick, b/c they`re fixin 2 be long gone.
> 
> Personally y`all have time & time again shown how damn w/eva. You (players are sm time, just that sm time wannabeeze). ^ Yrs
> 
> Just remember, nothing in the internet is sacred....not a damn thing.
> 
> Have a whateva afternoon yas have, really doesn`t matta 2 .....
> 
> gtg  TIA 4 yr bs. no1 is immune.



No one cares.


----------



## Bann

Creepy freakazoid psycho-Lance will never show up - too many of us would be ready to kick his can to the curb if he so much as breathes in Vrai's direction.


----------



## GWguy

Believe it or not, I got it.

He is re-affirming his undying love for Vrai and used this thread to once again invite her to hop a flight south and join him.

Holy crap what a loser.


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> Believe it or not, I got it.
> 
> He is re-affirming his undying love for Vrai and used this thread to once again invite her to hop a flight south and join him.
> 
> Holy crap what a loser.



Dont offer a flight south unless you can afford to invite everyone.


----------



## Baja28

Save_a_Horse said:


> A private meet may @ some time occur, and when and if it does, none of you will know or be privy to what transpired.; so please refrain from any of your assumptions because you`ll never ever know.
> You read into things which are surely none of your business. Accept it or not, either way you`ll never know until such time it is deemed appropriate to disclose such matters.
> Internet is one thing, while what happens in real time is most assuredly another issue altogether.
> 
> Have a nice whatever you have, it is of no concern to .....
> Way too busy to worry about SoMd sm time bs.
> 
> *Disclaimer for Internet purposes:*  An objective post made in this website only and not to be construed otherwise.


You are a delusional freak!  

She will never meet you and if she does, it will be a set up so the folks at Johns Hopkins Psych can re-capture you.


----------



## Misfit

Baja28 said:


> You are a delusional freak!
> 
> She will never meet you and if she does, it will be a set up so the folks at Johns Hopkins Psych can re-capture you.



We could catch him! A box a stick and a string. We'd need Vrai's sweat sock for bait.


----------



## frequentflier

bcp said:


> Dont offer a flight south unless you can afford to invite everyone.



Yeah, the whole fam damily!


----------



## Hank

Oh Crap... I woke up Buffalo Bill....

His strange obsession with Apollo now all makes sense!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Baja28 said:


> You are a delusional freak!
> 
> She will never meet you and if she does, it will be a set up so the folks at Johns Hopkins Psych can re-capture you.



OMG, he seriously thinks he has a chance and there will be a private meet.


----------



## Baja28

Bay_Kat said:


> OMG, he seriously thinks he has a chance and there will be a private meet.


Hence my accurate description "delusional freak" of him.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Baja28 said:


> You are a delusional freak!
> 
> She will never meet you and if she does, it will be a set up so the folks at Johns Hopkins Psych can re-capture you.



Im eating a crab cake from cooksey's right now


----------



## lovinmaryland

I feel like I am missing something here...Lance has a crush on Vrai


----------



## Baja28

Save_a_Horse said:


> Hence & forthwith you are an azz.... enough said. ^ yrs 2.
> 
> buncha ole bored overweight dumpy ole fartz.


Oh I struck a nerve.  

We'll have the last laugh when they lock you away and fill your veins with Amantadine.


----------



## Baja28

lovinmaryland said:


> I feel like I am missing something here...Lance has a crush on Vrai


Oh yes.  Been trying to get her for awhile now.  You missed his "love" threads to her....


----------



## GWguy

lovinmaryland said:


> I feel like I am missing something here...Lance has a crush on Vrai



Where have you been?  

problem is, instead of keeping it in PMs, he chooses to post in the open and be ridiculed, then takes offense.

Too bad.  So sad.


----------



## Baja28

lovinmaryland said:


> Im eating a crab cake from cooksey's right now


----------



## PrepH4U

lovinmaryland said:


> I feel like I am missing something here...Lance has a crush on Vrai



He even offered her a updated kitchen that includes a stove with many buttons and when she tires of cooking, a big screen tv to watch. I really don't know how she has held out as long as she has.


----------



## GWguy

PrepH4U said:


> He even offered her a updated kitchen that includes a stove with many buttons and when she tires of cooking, a big screen tv to watch. I really don't know how she has held out as long as she has.



  That was classic....


----------



## frequentflier

PrepH4U said:


> He even offered her a updated kitchen that includes a stove with many buttons and when she tires of cooking, a big screen tv to watch. *I really don't know how she has held out as long as she has. *





You should join us tonight!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Baja28 said:


> Oh I struck a nerve.
> 
> We'll have the last laugh when they lock you away and fill your veins with Amantadine.



Yes, hit a nerve and he comes out with the name calling, and wasn't his real identity posted a couple of years ago and the person that posted it got in trouble?


----------



## Baja28

Save_a_Horse said:


> It was a post and anything else conveyed was never in any open forum. no one can buy acceptance, afterall justa poodumazzredneck wiff no edumakashun. 0
> 
> 
> Just FYI, you don`t have the clout to lock anyone up, so go dream about not only what you aren't, but what you`ll never be.
> 
> Afterall, internet is what it is, real life is an entirely different matter.
> 
> Recuse yourself while you still have the opportunity for a way out.




And bull$hit!! You posted that crap in the open forum then deleted it and started a thread in the private forum and when the laughter got uncontrollable, you deleted that one too!! 

No you're not psycho!


----------



## Baja28

Bay_Kat said:


> Yes, hit a nerve and he comes out with the name calling, and wasn't his real identity posted a couple of years ago and the person that posted it got in trouble?


Yes everyone of us know who he is and what he looks like.  But his delusional mind won't allow him to accept reality.


----------



## lovinmaryland

GWguy said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> problem is, instead of keeping it in PMs, he chooses to post in the open and be ridiculed, then takes offense.
> 
> Too bad.  So sad.



I dont get on that much anymore.  Good lord I feel like I am totally out of the loop


----------



## lovinmaryland

Baja28 said:


>



:yummy:


----------



## Baja28

lovinmaryland said:


> :yummy:


Oh you're taking this to a new level girl!


----------



## sockgirl77

Dammit. I have intentionally not clicked this thread because I'm not atttending. Dammit. Dammit. Dammit. I've missed all the fun!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Baja28 said:


> Oh you're taking this to a new level girl!



Go tonight and get one!  They had some special on fish too loooked REALLY good


----------



## sockgirl77

*Socki's automated reply...*



Save_a_Horse said:


> These posts are intended only for entertainment to those bored ole fartz that have no life.
> 
> Have fun responding to automated replies.



#### off.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Save_a_Horse said:


> back atcha s.cko. see & ya thawt u were so smart, like duh.................. wrong.
> 
> u played rite into it as expected.....................lmao. predictable. now whatcha gotta say _____?
> 
> slam dunked w/a lil March madness. )  cha ching.
> 
> You cant say anything w/o cursing, ignorant w..ch.



You know... I bet people would take you a little more serious if you could complete a whole sentence, using grown up words. Perhaps you weren't taught any better, perhaps your mother didnt love you enough, I'm not really sure what prompts a grown man to carry on like a 12 year old.  But wait...maybe, in reality, you are a 12 year old boy hiding in his bedroom at his mommy's house or better yet, a 17 year old living in his parents basement, with a severe case of acne, yoohoo bottles and cupcake wrappers all over the floor.


----------



## bcp

luvmygdaughters said:


> You know... I bet people would take you a little more serious if you could complete a whole sentence, using grown up words. Perhaps you weren't taught any better, perhaps your mother didnt love you enough, I'm not really sure what prompts a grown man to carry on like a 12 year old.  But wait...maybe, in reality, you are a 12 year old boy hiding in his bedroom at his mommy's house or better yet, a 17 year old living in his parents basement, with a severe case of acne, yoohoo bottles and cupcake wrappers all over the floor.



Dont forget the peanut butter fort.

(Bench warmers)

 Lance at home.


----------



## bcp

still sorta at work.


----------



## Baja28

bcp said:


> Lance at home.


----------



## MMDad

luvmygdaughters said:


> You know... I bet people would take you a little more serious if you could complete a whole sentence, using grown up words. Perhaps you weren't taught any better, perhaps your mother didnt love you enough, I'm not really sure what prompts a grown man to carry on like a 12 year old.  But wait...maybe, in reality, you are a 12 year old boy hiding in his bedroom at his mommy's house or better yet, a 17 year old living in his parents basement, with a severe case of acne, yoohoo bottles and cupcake wrappers all over the floor.



Actually, his mommy loves him too much. He's still breastfeeding, and she taught him to french kiss.


----------



## Bann

luvmygdaughters said:


> *You know... I bet people would take you a little more serious *f you could complete a whole sentence, using grown up words. Perhaps you weren't taught any better, perhaps your mother didnt love you enough, I'm not really sure what prompts a grown man to carry on like a 12 year old.  But wait...maybe, in reality, you are a 12 year old boy hiding in his bedroom at his mommy's house or better yet, a 17 year old living in his parents basement, with a severe case of acne, yoohoo bottles and cupcake wrappers all over the floor.


I seriously doubt that.  Some people reach a level of freakazoidness that it's a point of no return kind of thing.   At least for me.  As usual, your mileage may vary.


----------



## RoseRed

Save_a_Horse said:


> Lance has justa pooazz treehouse w/o any utilities. Just have to suffer wifi`n. Can of potted meat & sum leaves while y`all pig out.
> 
> dang gotta recycle a candle 4 lite, where`s that flint 2 make a spark?  )
> 
> Y`all can badmouth Lance all yas wanna, but you`ll still keep guessin.* %%-*  Good Luck.  **



Nobody cares.


----------



## RoseRed

Save_a_Horse said:


> nor does Lance really care what you have to say, type, or otherwise voice. now ya get it? applies to quite a few as well. go get your heating pad & relax your misgivings. w/eva.
> 
> justa pooazz smart white boy. have fun replying to an automated system.



Still don't care.


----------



## ICit

Lol.... before we all start.
Glad I could entertain everyone..... 

Thanks pete..gwguy..... dj....ff.....vince....


----------



## GWguy

ICit said:


> Lol.... before we all start.
> Glad I could entertain everyone.....
> 
> Thanks pete..gwguy..... dj....ff.....vince....



I think everyone had good stories and a good time tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> Lol.... before we all start.
> Glad I could entertain everyone.....
> 
> Thanks pete..gwguy..... dj....ff.....vince....



Where's the next one? I have no kids next Friday.


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> I think everyone had good stories and a good time tonight.



Guys playing footzies under the tables, girls rubbing boobies, massages given under the table, one lady showing lots of cleavage that had all the guys salivating, a very satisfied locksmith, a few lap dances, couple a$$ grabs. Dang, did I miss anything?


----------



## frequentflier

So another fun evening. Great food and even greater company!

Pete
PsyOps
Vrai
Vince
Slot and Missus Slot
Libby and Mister Libby
MichelleLea and Mister Lea
+ (don't remember her name)
Gilligan and his lovely lady Judi
Bann
Foxhound
GWGuy
ICit
FF

Thanks to our lovely and very attentive waitress, Samantha! Hope everyone took care of her!


----------



## PsyOps

frequentflier said:


> Guys playing footzies under the tables, girls rubbing boobies, massages given under the table, one lady showing lots of cleavage that had all the guys salivating, a very satisfied locksmith, a few lap dances, couple a$$ grabs. Dang, did I miss anything?



Well, I did almost get poked in the eye with one of those boobies.  And I wasn't salivating; it was the hot wings making my nose run.


----------



## Bay_Kat

frequentflier said:


> Guys playing footzies under the tables, girls rubbing boobies, massages given under the table, one lady showing lots of cleavage that had all the guys salivating, a very satisfied locksmith, a few lap dances, couple a$$ grabs. Dang, did I miss anything?





Thinking about a long road trip next week in my new Jeep, might have to try to make a M&G.


----------



## frequentflier

PsyOps said:


> Well, I did almost get poked in the eye with one of those boobies.  And I wasn't salivating; it was the hot wings making my nose run.



Uh-huh, it was running down your chin!


----------



## frequentflier

Bay_Kat said:


> Thinking about a long road trip next week in my new Jeep, might have to try to make a M&G.



If you came to this area and did not attend a M&G, I thinks lots of us would be disappointed and would never forgive you!!


----------



## PsyOps

frequentflier said:


> Uh-huh, it was running down your chin!



Nice............. errrr................. wings.  











 wife reads this


----------



## Bay_Kat

frequentflier said:


> If you came to this area and did not attend a M&G, I thinks lots of us would be disappointed and would never forgive you!!



I'd never come up there at any time that didn't include a Friday.  I really want to make one of these M&Gs.  I think once the weather gets nicer and I don't have to worry about the kiddo and school, it will be easy peasy to get up there.


----------



## frequentflier

PsyOps said:


> Nice............. errrr................. wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife reads this



How much is it worth to you to keep my lips zipped about the rest of the night?


----------



## PsyOps

frequentflier said:


> How much is it worth to you to keep my lips zipped about the rest of the night?



Now you know where discussions about lips leads.


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> How much is it worth to you to keep my lips zipped about the rest of the night?




Its not cheating as that event happened to be when everyone was clothed....


Damn....  and I was in a few orgys....and enjoyed it


----------



## ICit

PsyOps said:


> Now you know where discussions about lips leads.








............. where????


----------



## PsyOps

ICit said:


> ............. where????



I'm not a first hand witness, but rumor has it there are benefits to be had for lock smiths


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> Its not cheating as that event happened to be when everyone was clothed....
> 
> 
> Damn....  and I was in a few *orgys*....and enjoyed it



Stupid me  I knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> Guys playing footzies under the tables, girls rubbing boobies, massages given under the table, one lady showing lots of cleavage that had all the guys salivating, a very satisfied locksmith, a few lap dances, couple a$$ grabs. Dang, did I miss anything?



Nah, that pretty much sums it up.  

Wait!  Sugar packets!


----------



## vraiblonde

PsyOps said:


> I'm not a first hand witness, but rumor has it there are benefits to be had for lock smiths



"You have something on your chin..."


----------



## PsyOps

vraiblonde said:


> "You have something on your chin..."



And she walked through the whole restaurant that way.


----------



## frequentflier

PsyOps said:


> And she walked through the whole restaurant that way.



But, Pete, being the gentleman that he is- was the only one to point it out to her!


----------



## PsyOps

frequentflier said:


> But, Pete, being the gentleman that he is- was the only one to point it out to her!



Or he was the only dirty old man to notice.


----------



## GWguy

"Napkin, anybody?"


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> "Napkin, anybody?"


----------



## Bann

A great time last night!  Lots of laughing out loud.  Good to meet several new people! Libby is a hoot and her husband seemed to fit right in!    It was great meeting Michelle Lea and her husband- can't wait til he signs up.   We will definitely come & check out the new place.

The GIG wings were a hit by far - I think we must have had 10 orders of them at the table. The potato chips were a close 2nd.  

Thankyou guys for another fun night!


----------



## Baja28

Of all the nights I had to miss, all the new folks showed up.


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> Of all the nights I had to miss, all the new folks showed up.



You wouldn't have had a good time anyway...  terrible food, terrible crowd.


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> A great time last night!  Lots of laughing out loud.  Good to meet several new people! Libby is a hoot and her husband seemed to fit right in!    It was great meeting Michelle Lea and her husband- can't wait til he signs up.   We will definitely come & check out the new place.
> 
> The GIG wings were a hit by far - I think we must have had 10 orders of them at the table. The potato chips were a close 2nd.
> 
> Thankyou guys for another fun night!


----------



## frequentflier

Baja28 said:


> Of all the nights I had to miss, all the new folks showed up.



And what is wrong with all of us "old folks"? Hmmmm?


----------



## Baja28

GWguy said:


> You wouldn't have had a good time anyway...  terrible food, terrible crowd.


I don't believe you.  You just want them all to yourself! 




frequentflier said:


> And what is wrong with all of us "old folks"? Hmmmm?


Oh not a thing.  I lub me you old folks!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> "You have something on your chin..."



I must have been distracted by the hound & the puppy - I missed this conversation!


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Libby is a hoot and her husband seemed to fit right in!    It was great meeting Michelle Lea and her husband- can't wait til he signs up.



It took no time for Slot's wife to become one of the gang.  

I figured Michelle's husband would be a blast just because she's so cool.  Libby and her husband were the surprises because I think most people would have a totally different mental picture of them, based on the Jennifer tread.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> It took no time for Slot's wife to become one of the gang.


 


> I figured Michelle's husband would be a blast just because she's so cool.  Libby and her husband were the surprises because I think most people would have a totally different mental picture of them, based on the Jennifer tread.


   Mr Sugarpacket seemed to have  good time!


----------



## Gilligan

frequentflier said:


> one lady showing lots of cleavage that had all the guys salivating,



Wait...what?  How did I miss that?


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> Wait...what?  How did I miss that?



Next time, Gadget...next time.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Next time, Gadget...next time.


----------



## PsyOps

Gilligan said:


> Wait...what?  How did I miss that?



It's all about strategic placing.


----------



## frequentflier

PsyOps said:


> It's all about strategic placing.



You and GWGuy had the best seats in the house


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> You and GWGuy had the best seats in the house



Yes, well - my seat wasn't too bad either.    Just sayin'.


----------



## PsyOps

frequentflier said:


> You and GWGuy had the best seats in the house



Well, I will say the view all the way around was great.  I'm an equal opportunity voyeur.


----------



## ICit

My seat was great also.... but I dont remember seeing lace... ... maybe I just went straight to what I was looking at....


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> My seat was great also.... but I dont remember seeing lace... ... maybe I just went straight to what I was looking at....



I didn't see lace either- just lots of cleavage...enjoyed rubbing  with you, though


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> I didn't see lace either- just lots of cleavage...enjoyed rubbing  with you, though


----------



## MMDad

Sounds like I missed a good one.


----------



## Bann

MMDad said:


> Sounds like I missed a good one.



That's the thing - they're all good - why do you think we're still going strong?


----------



## libby

We thoroughly enjoyed everyone's company last night.  Mr. Libby and I have not stayed out that late in _years!_  We got home at 12:30am!  

I was up at 3:30 in desperate need of Tylenol and some water...


----------



## GWguy

libby said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed everyone's company last night.  Mr. Libby and I have not stayed out that late in _years!_  We got home at 12:30am!
> 
> I was up at 3:30 in desperate need of Tylenol and some water...



  Too much of a good thing, eh?


My issues at least waited until later this morning.  The wings were great, but I'm having some...... um.....  issues .. right about now.  I was going to go to the store, not sure I should...


----------



## ICit

libby said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed everyone's company last night.  Mr. Libby and I have not stayed out that late in _years!_  We got home at 12:30am!
> 
> I was up at 3:30 in desperate need of Tylenol and some water...



Great meetin u both



GWguy said:


> Too much of a good thing, eh?
> 
> 
> My issues at least waited until later this morning.  The wings were great, but I'm having some...... um.....  issues .. right about now.  I was going to go to the store, not sure I should...


....... hope things get better soon.....


----------



## vraiblonde

libby said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed everyone's company last night.  Mr. Libby and I have not stayed out that late in _years!_  We got home at 12:30am!
> 
> I was up at 3:30 in desperate need of Tylenol and some water...



I just came back from Grama's and Michelle said the party was still going until quite late.  And something about Drea's Miata...?


----------



## Bay_Kat

GWguy said:


> Too much of a good thing, eh?
> 
> 
> My issues at least waited until later this morning.  The wings were great, but I'm having some...... um.....  issues .. right about now.  I was going to go to the store, not sure I should...



Hope you feel better.


----------



## Roman

GWguy said:


> Too much of a good thing, eh?
> 
> 
> My issues at least waited until later this morning.  The wings were great, but I'm having some...... um.....  issues .. right about now.  I was going to go to the store, not sure I should...


That's one of the reasons they make Depends Undergarmets! Go out, and have some fun!!


----------



## Foxhound

Buncha dang heathens!!


----------



## Bann

libby said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed everyone's company last night.  Mr. Libby and I have not stayed out that late in _years!_  We got home at 12:30am!
> 
> I was up at 3:30 in desperate need of Tylenol and some water...



Wow! You all did have fun!


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> Too much of a good thing, eh?
> 
> 
> My issues at least waited until later this morning.  The wings were great, but I'm having some...... um.....  issues .. right about now.  I was going to go to the store, not sure I should...





My wings weren't bad - no issues here.  

Sorry you're feeling poorly.


----------



## PsyOps

GWguy said:


> Too much of a good thing, eh?
> 
> 
> My issues at least waited until later this morning.  The wings were great, but I'm having some...... um.....  issues .. right about now.  I was going to go to the store, not sure I should...



Hmmm... I felt pretty good this morning until I had coffee and ate breakfast; then suddenly something started going afoul in the nether region.  I did battle going to the store but still not feeling quite right.

Thems some good wangs!


----------



## GWguy

And I only had the mild....  

My mom has a saying.  "And this too shall pass."



Yup.  It did.  I feel lots better...


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> And I only had the mild....
> 
> My mom has a saying.  "And this too shall pass."
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It did.  I feel lots better...



You know, I'm so thrilled that you shared your gastric distress with us.  Really.  There is no such thing as TMI in my book.


----------



## PsyOps

vraiblonde said:


> You know, I'm so thrilled that you shared your gastric distress with us.  Really.  There is no such thing as TMI in my book.



Next time I'll take photos


----------



## Vince

frequentflier said:


> And what is wrong with all of us "old folks"? Hmmmm?


I keep telling you I'm not old.


----------



## MichelleLea

*All I can say is...*

Pansy
Pansy
Pansy
Re: hot wings
Shoulda ate ice cream after the wings

We had a great time y'all, thank you.


----------



## DoWhat

MichelleLea said:


> We had a great time y'all, thank you.


----------



## frequentflier

DoWhat said:


>



You and the wife should have joined us!


----------



## frequentflier

MichelleLea said:


> Pansy
> Pansy
> Pansy
> Re: hot wings
> Shoulda ate ice cream after the wings
> 
> We had a great time y'all, thank you.




Michelle, I LOVE the cinnamon and clove scented heated/cold packs I bought from you yesterday. I gave one to my manager and kept one. OMG! It smells so good and the heat lasts longer than the other ones I have. Your shop is so cozy and warm!


----------



## Foxhound

Them wangs and the 2x sauce didn't have any after affects on me! Almost dissapointing, almost.


----------



## slotpuppy

Foxhound said:


> Them wangs and the 2x sauce didn't have any after affects on me! Almost dissapointing, almost.



I had a little tummy rumble the next morning, but that was it. I think you had more of that sauce than anyone else at the table.


----------

